# Forest Pines Golf Resort, Brigg, North Lincs



## Merv_swerve (Mar 12, 2015)

Stayed over last weekend with a society and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

Even though it's March I was pleased to find all 27 tees and greens in use (at least I think so from memory).

The towering pines provided a great test and some of the higher handicaps went full on Bear Grylls/Tarzan spending a lot of time in the trees.  Despite this, I found it to be a fair test, keep it on line and you be fine, and fairly punished for wayward tee shots.

Can't fault the rooms, ample double beds in a twin room and decent facilities in general within.  The 3 course meal was enjoyed by all ( I had the belly pork and it was damn tasty).  There was a nice informal atmosphere in the bar within the 'golf building'.

All in all, I would recommend it and although our break was short, we would definitely return.  We are even looking into the possibility of a sunday driver after the summer season finishes as a great deal could be had.

Hope you find this useful and informative.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 12, 2015)

We have a Friday/Saturday/Sunday for 30+ booked in early May - really looking forward to it as I haven't played there before.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Always found the courses in good condition, I like the layout and the setting, How did you find the bar prices, last time I was there it was horrendous.

Bacon roll and coffee in the clubhouse was Â£7.95 

Hopefully it's changed


----------



## Mastercracker (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful looking course. Played there in August last year and thought it was excellent, apart from them putting me out in the middle of a sunday medal and the members having a sulk with me like it was my fault.

I'd certainly join if I lived out that way.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2015)

rosecott said:



			We have a Friday/Saturday/Sunday for 30+ booked in early May - really looking forward to it as I haven't played there before.
		
Click to expand...

Course etc fantastic!

Can I suggest a wee trip into Scunthorpe too. It'll be...... enlightening.


----------



## Lump (Mar 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Course etc fantastic!

Can I suggest a wee trip into Scunthorpe too. It'll be...... enlightening.
		
Click to expand...

:smirk:

Love the place, you can get a 7am tee off time at the weekends before the members get there and play millionaires golf. We try to get round at least 2-3 in the summer.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 13, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Always found the courses in good condition, I like the layout and the setting, How did you find the bar prices, last time I was there it was horrendous.

Bacon roll and coffee in the clubhouse was Â£7.95 

Hopefully it's changed
		
Click to expand...

Bar prices were not on the cheap side but I had heard reviews about the prices going in and was fully aware of what lay ahead. To be honest, you pay more in a late bar in Notts so by that standard it wasn't the end of the world.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 14, 2015)

When I went to FP I really enjoyed it

The three loops of 9 every hole is different 

Worth a trip


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2015)

Played there a few times now, good set up for a couple of days away with mates. If you are not playing straight off the tee then the rattle of ball on tree gets a little tiresome. Luckily the course is not excessively long so you can drop to hybrid or iron off the tee if you need to. Prices in the bar are hotel prices, not golf club but if you know that beforehand then you can accept it and move on.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2015)

Have visited twice now, both for "long week-ends".
Hotel is "okay", nothing special.
Courses are nice, much preferred the "Forest" and "Pines" loops.
"Beeches" is not quite (quite) up to the same standards in my opinion.
I think we visited around May time and what suprised me was the condition of the courses, bearing in mind the amount of traffic they must get.
Fairways were in really good condition, as were the greens.
I would go back at sometime.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2015)

We've asked for prices for a week Sunday (29th March).

They only have the pines and beeches as an option on the day, as follows:-

The price for a:
- 2 ball Â£30pp
- 3 ball Â£25pp
- 4 ball Â£22.50

Worth it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2015)

Hard to say, depends on the alternatives. Beeches is the weakest of the 3 nines but if you don't have the Forest option there is nothing you can do about it. Personally, assuming you are still located in Liverpool, I would say you are passing an awful lot of better course to reach FP. If you are looking for a course outside of your area I would look to see if you can get a deal on one of the Leeds / Harrogate courses. If you can match the prices then they would be a better bet.

To answer a little more directly I would pay the 4 ball price but not more considering one of the 9 is the Beeches.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hard to say, depends on the alternatives. Beeches is the weakest of the 3 nines but if you don't have the Forest option there is nothing you can do about it. Personally, assuming you are still located in Liverpool, I would say you are passing an awful lot of better course to reach FP. If you are looking for a course outside of your area I would look to see if you can get a deal on one of the Leeds / Harrogate courses. If you can match the prices then they would be a better bet.

To answer a little more directly I would pay the 4 ball price but not more considering one of the 9 is the Beeches.
		
Click to expand...

Merv has kindly offered to host us and Worksop, so looking forward to that.

Ta, anyway.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			We've asked for prices for a week Sunday (29th March).

They only have the pines and beeches as an option on the day, as follows:-

The price for a:
- 2 ball Â£30pp
- 3 ball Â£25pp
- 4 ball Â£22.50

Worth it?

Click to expand...

you can get a sunday driver there for Â£99
dinner, bed & breakfast plus 2 rounds


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 18, 2015)

We play there 2 or 3 times a year and I actually prefer Beeches of the 3 nines now.


----------



## drs1878 (May 10, 2015)

16 Goin in a few weeks... Looking forward to it but I think I need some work on my driving after Friday......

Playing forest - pines day 1 and pines - beaches day 2!!!!

Has anybody got any links to course planners or anything so I can have a look? All I find is scorecards on line......

:cheers:


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 10, 2015)

Sounds very exotic


----------



## drewster (May 11, 2015)

Only live a few miles away and have yet to play over there. Must give it a look soon as golfwise it has very good reviews.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 11, 2015)

drewster said:



			Only live a few miles away and have yet to play over there. Must give it a look soon as golfwise it has very good reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I thought the same thing some years back...


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 11, 2015)

drs1878 said:



			16 Goin in a few weeks... Looking forward to it but I think I need some work on my driving after Friday......

Playing forest - pines day 1 and pines - beaches day 2!!!!

Has anybody got any links to course planners or anything so I can have a look? All I find is scorecards on line......

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Think I've got one in my cart bag will have a look tomorrow, I can stick it in the post for you if you want that is?


----------

